
The Search for a Business Model - duck
http://davidcummings.org/2010/12/17/the-search-for-a-business-model/
======
thewordpainter
all great points. the sales cycle is absolutely one of the most important
considerations.

for example, we think our latest venture has as enormous potential in
government, but between the potential sales cycle and the pain that comes with
dealing with government, we may abandon those efforts altogether.

you could have the best idea in the world, but if it'll take a year for
somebody to pay you for it, you may not last to see it.

